

Please use insertAdjacentHTML instead of innerHTML - d0vs

MDN Docs page: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/DOM/Element.insertAdjacentHTML<p>But more importantly, the benchmark: http://jsperf.com/insertadjacenthtml
======
whiterabbit
You meant to write, "use appendChild()," right?

